#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Whatsapp Security Threats You Need To Know

## Bhavya

Whatsapp is the most used popular texting application. Every day lots of people use this app to chat with their loved ones. Recently researchers found some security vulnerability in Whatsapp. Check out this article about the Whatsapp Security Threats to get know those security vulnerabilities.

----------

